

Schneier on Security: NSA Exploit of the Day: IRONCHEF - r0h1n
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/01/nsa_exploit_of_1.html

======
DonGateley
Ok, so it's apparent that they know everything that can be known and can
interfere with anything within that reach. Let's just get on with it under
that invariant assumption.

Frankly, every such revelation impresses me more. These guys know their shit.

